# Anyone having trouble ordering on ironmagresearch?



## strongman55 (Jul 22, 2014)

When I click add to cart it takes me back to the homepage. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, the mobile app is broken. The tech guy should have it fixed in a day or so.

You can use a PC to order in the meantime brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2014)

The mobile app is now fixed at IMR.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

Is ironman going to have pepties in the future?


----------

